# Monero: The new Bitcoin



## Gringotts Bank (1 September 2016)

The new Bitcoin.

Great for ISIS, drug cartels, arms dealers and all those sort of people.

https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/untraceable-cryptocurrency-monero-is-booming/


----------



## noirua (13 January 2021)

Monero, Dash, and Zcash rebound strongly, outperforming other altcoins
					

Bitcoin's plunge to $30,000 negatively impacted altcoins at the beginning of the week. However, privacy-oriented coins managed to reverse the trend qu




					www.fxstreet.com


----------



## kenny (14 January 2021)

Nothing will trigger governments more within the cryptocurrency space than Privacy coins designed to obfuscate financial and security transactions. I expect the trend will be for authorities to put pressure on the parts of the ecosystem that interact with the "fiat world" such as centralised exchanges to track privacy coin transactions or ban them entirely. presumably this will drive privacy coin users/owners to alternative sites and limit usage which in turn will weigh heavily on the price.


----------



## againsthegrain (14 January 2021)

kenny said:


> Nothing will trigger governments more within the cryptocurrency space than Privacy coins designed to obfuscate financial and security transactions. I expect the trend will be for authorities to put pressure on the parts of the ecosystem that interact with the "fiat world" such as centralised exchanges to track privacy coin transactions or ban them entirely. presumably this will drive privacy coin users/owners to alternative sites and limit usage which in turn will weigh heavily on the price.




I was just thinking how in usa atm they are banning trump and his followers from the internet and how easy it is.  If crypto gets on somebody's serious shitlist I expect it can just as easily be blocked too.  Strating from isps denying service to anybody mining/trading to hosts closing down hosting to exchanges.


----------



## kenny (14 January 2021)

againsthegrain said:


> I was just thinking how in usa atm they are banning trump and his followers from the internet and how easy it is.  If crypto gets on somebody's serious shitlist I expect it can just as easily be blocked too.  Strating from isps denying service to anybody mining/trading to hosts closing down hosting to exchanges.




To give blockchain proponents credit, they are fully aware of regulatory risk and there are quite a number of novel projects aiming to mitigate such risks. For instance;









						Blockstream Satellite: Bitcoin blockchain broadcasts
					

Blockstream Satellite broadcasts the Bitcoin blockchain around the world 24/7 for free, expanding access to the Bitcoin network to anyone in the world.




					blockstream.com
				












						Home - SpaceChain
					

SpaceChain Is The World's Leading Integrator of Space, Security, and Blockchain SpaceChain offers space-as-a-service for modern businesses, enabling companies to innovate new use cases using space products and take their blockchain tech to space. Find Out More SpaceChain Empowers Individuals and...




					spacechain.com
				




It's a race perhaps, between the blockchain ecosystem maturing and deepening fast enough before the incumbent centralised authorities devise onerous measures that will ostensibly restrict the masses from participating in the name of protection. Once the blockchain ecosystem has a wide enough pool of alternative service providers, the existential risk of being destroyed because AWS and Google decide to ban you diminishes.


----------

